# Install hangs looking up host ftp.freebsd.org



## SeaHag (Jul 26, 2009)

Installing 7.2 I don't know what to do. I choose media type passive ftp thru firewall and it just hangs with the message "Looking up host ftp.freebsd.org". Any ideas what to try? I've been trying to set up this system for over a month and getting nothing but trouble every step of the way. Has anyone done an ftp install lately?


----------



## vivek (Jul 26, 2009)

Make sure dns server are working to resolve ftp server address

Make sure firewall allowing access

If failed use HTTP installation.


----------



## SeaHag (Jul 26, 2009)

> Make sure dns server are working to resolve ftp server address



I don't know how to do that from the install CD. This is a multiboot system and windows and linux work just fine. My router is the dns server right?

Anyways I just let it sit for a while thinking it may retry preriodically and after what seemed like about 15 minutes it timed out. I kept trying diferent ftp servers till i got to ftp5.freebsd.org. This one started downloading something after sitting for a while but the install failed saying "filesystem full". I remember this error I had fun with on a previous FreeBSD install on another machine. I went back to the disklabel editor and set mount points then chose "w" to write the changes. For some reason it won't work unless I do that. So back to the ftp sites and try again. More trouble and somehow it was just dumping me back to the menus without doing anything. Then I noticed the menu choice for "Commit". I hit that and it started installing. So now I'm confused. If you go by ftp it installs over the net, and if I choose "commit" it also installs. So which am I supposed to choose? Anyway, after struggling for over a month I now have a triple boot system with Windows 7, FreeBSD 7.2 and Gentoo linux. Yay, it's time for me to celebrate. Then on to the next problems.


----------



## MG (Jul 26, 2009)

You need 3 things for a proper internet connection:
- Your network card needs a local ip like 192.168.0.10
  #ifconfig <nic> 192.168.0.10
- Your default gateway must be set to the inside ip of your router:
  #route add default 192.168.x.x
- The ip's of your ISP's dns-servers must be in /etc/resolv.conf:

```
nameserver xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
nameserver xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
```

A DHCP request fixes it all at once.

By the way, I would just install the minimal distro from the CD and try configure from the shell. Sysinstall quite sucks when you need to change or retry something. (Just my opinion)


----------



## SeaHag (Jul 26, 2009)

> The ip's of your ISP's dns-servers must be in /etc/resolv.conf:



How do you do that on the install CD? Isn't my router my DNS? I'm using DHCP, shouldn't it get all that automatically? Which of course it didn't. That was another problem I had with the install.


----------



## MG (Jul 26, 2009)

SeaHag said:
			
		

> How do you do that on the install CD? Isn't my router my DNS? I'm using DHCP, shouldn't it get all that automatically? Which of course it didn't. That was another problem I had with the install.



I don't know if your router runs a DNS server. It's not necessary.
In sysinstall you can see what happens with the DHCP request by pressing Alt-F2.
If you start a "emergency holographic shell" from the fixit menu you get a simple shell with a few basic commands that sysinstall uses like ifconfig and dhclient (screen Alt-F4)
Alt-F1 is your main screen. When /bin /sbin etc. are installed, their commands will also become available.


----------

